# Uh oh, now it's the lights



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Time to turn to those with more knowledge and experience again. Somebody who's already built a DD ceiling with pot lights can hopefully help me out here. My problem stems from the fact that I already installed my Halo H99RT into the first layer of 5/8" DW so that I'd have some lights while working on the walls. Here's a link to the fixture: http://www.amazon.com/Halo-H99RT-Recessed-Housing-Remodels/dp/B000HMCG44

My plan was to pull the fixtures out of their initial install down through the proper sized hole I'd already cut in the second layer of DW before screwing the second DW layer in. I would make the hole in the first layer larger so that that layer of DW wouldn't interfere with the "locking" mechanisms on the light fixtures. Unfortunately, I forgot to consider that the fixture bowl won't fit through its proper sized hole when being pulled through from above! :doh: These lights seem to have a permanent wiring system in which you cannot simply disconnect the electrical wiring after its wired in, so I can cut the wires and pull the light right out, but then I'd have to use my own marretts to reconnect it.

Is there another way I'm missing, or am I hooped because I installed the lights before putting up the second layer of DW?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont have all the answers but I can tell you that unless the light-fixture has a built in electrical box you can not cut the wires and connect a new fixture to them without the marretts being in a electrical box that is accessable from within the room (not hidden in the ceiling).


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Definitely something to keep in mind. Fortunately, they do have an electrical box at the opposite end from the bowl. So I think I should be OK in that regard. Hopefully there's an alternative to cutting out the existing wire connections and using my own, though.

Thanks for the quick reply, Tony!


----------

